# Which switch?



## mbausch (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a recommendation as to the best (smallest and least hot) gigabit switch with at least 10 ports? I finally got around to getting a Leviton 280 and want to put everything in there. Currently I'm shy of active ports. The problem is, it seems all switches with that many ports are rack-mount...which makes them waaay too big for my little 280.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hard to find for sure. How about just chaining 2 ports?

Bryan


----------



## mbausch (Mar 9, 2009)

That's not a bad idea, but since all the small ones are 5-port boxes, that takes me down to 8. Unless there's a little one out there with an uplink port as well.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.superwarehouse.com/p.cfm?p=1511333&CMP=KAC-GoogleShopping&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=1511333

http://www.cesell.com/product.php?productid=64560

I just found these 2 real quick - I'm sure there are many others

Bryan


----------

